# Altona Mon 19/11



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Going for a sneaky in shallow near the ramp. go for a slow drift where ever the wind is going. Using Plastic, spinnerbaits and maybe a squid jig. Pull stumps by 8am. 
Any takers.
5am launch at altona boat ramp


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds like a sweet sweet start to the week, gooduck getting onto 'em ... curious, when you say spinnerbaits do you mean those weird kinda double wired lures that i often see fresh water fishos casting along snags etc???


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> ... curious, when you say spinnerbaits do you mean those weird kinda double wired lures that i often see fresh water fishos casting along snags etc???


Yes


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Donutslayer
One of my fave places is Altona, love to be there but big week at work. I usually fish towards end of the strand, heading toward those stix. A lot of nice gutters in amongst that reigon. Good luck, hope you can slay some nice frogs

Johnnymagpie


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Not really familiar with the area but you never know unless you try. Was a bit blowy this morn but it was the maiden voyage in the new REVO. I desparately needed some blood on it and having other commitments on the weekend, i had to go out today. Bit late for work but its all a question of priorities i suppose.
Tally for the morning was One miserable flathead at about 60 cm. Good size for PPB. Didnt measure or photo it. That was in a metre of water on an sx40.
The REVO? Top boat, Miss the deckspace, Plenty fast. Feels very stable. LOVE the floaty wheels. Moulded rod holders are way to far back. (cant see the rod tips) 
Will have not hesitation taking on the wider marks in this boat.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Donutslayer said:


> .
> Tally for the morning was One miserable flathead at about 60 cm. Good size for PPB. Didnt measure or photo it. That was in a metre of water on an sx40.
> .


i bet he was miseable that he fell for the allure of the SX40 and found himself yakside :lol: nice bloody work @60cm
Good to hear your happy with the new ride..hopefully meet up on saturday.
ya did well getting out, she looked blowy


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Great fish 60cm flattie, I wouldn't mind getting a few misserable flatties like that. Thats a ripper fish and would have been heaps fun in shallow water. Well done


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

60cm is a ripping PPB flattie Donut, top fish!


----------

